# First day?



## Kevin Melendez (Feb 26, 2016)

today is my first day I'm supposed to go to the wharehouse up In Chatsworth. I've read most of the threads some old some new here are a few questions any other tips you can be provided b great.


How do I get a employee badge?

Yellow vest is given to me by a blue vest from a vending machine?


Do I scan totes or individual packages

What do people mean by holding up the line?

Thanks


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I always scan each one


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Not all warehouse give badges and they are not any type of ID just something that looks official. No name or anything on it, because we are NOT employees. They will give you a vest if they have any. Each location is different about scanning bags vs. packages. Just watch what others are doing. Holding up the line is when at a drive thru warehouse someone is really slow holding up everyone behind them. Good luck! It's pretty easy as long as you use common sense.


----------



## Kevin Melendez (Feb 26, 2016)

Everything went well got a Vest

I loaded packages by alphabetical order one which was super heavy (car litter) got lucky and got a UPs store which got rid of a good amount of boxes everything else was pretty simple. On the last delivery one of the security guards would not let me into the area had to use my post office badge to gain access.

I finished an hour early 

What's the barcode then mak you scan when you get there? Thanks


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Good job, sounds like you've got the right stuff for flex.

The barcode is to link your app with the actual check in process, to keep people from just checking on the app and then sneaking off without loading up any packages and getting paid.


----------



## Kevin Melendez (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks, working for the post office and working before as a food delivery driver made it easy. I remember when the mailman load there trucks they load them in a certain way which helped me out a lot.


Oh that makes sense. What time do the blocke come out I just so happened I get lucky and refreshed and found one this morning


----------



## crimson.snwbnny (Nov 24, 2016)

been loading my car in alphabetical order too. ive found it super efficient. used to mark the boxes with a sharpie according to 1st, 2nd, 3rd..etc route. but the ABC order way faster.

i just clump all the "S" together, the "a" ect. and put the clumps in my car where they would fit best. bigger groups in the trunk, smaller front seats.


----------

